# Found this book on the internet by mistake.



## Kilted Beekeeper (Apr 8, 2013)

I was searching the internet on TBH information and came across this book and website. I am trying to gather as much information on TBH's as I can, but do not want to spend a fortune doing so. Has anyone ere heard of this guy? I had not seen him mentioned on any forums, and was wondering if anyone else might have picked up this book already. 

http://www.tbhsbywam.com/

KB


----------



## BigDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

From what I gather, that is supposed to be THE book about TBH's that everyone praises. I haven't bought it yet because of the $45 price tag, but I'd sure love to find a used copy...


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I have it. This book is a compendium of his total experience with bees. I like it, but it is a bit long. Sorry, typical american with ADD. If you have no book, get Les Crowders book. What I like Wyatt's book is the photos. You could make a book just out of the photos and captions and it would be pretty big.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It's a very good book. I have one. So is Les Crowder's book and so is Christy Hemenway's book... all of which I also have...


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Michael, is there a bee book you don't have?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Michael, is there a bee book you don't have?

I'm sure there are thousands... But TBH books are of particular interest.


----------



## thebalvenie (Feb 25, 2013)

Michael Bush said:


> It's a very good book. I have one. So is Les Crowder's book and so is Christy Hemenway's book... all of which I also have...


i still need to get this one and michael's book


i have chandler's, hemenway's, crowder's and beekeeping for dummies....

i really like to read on my iPad so i buy from there. 

mangum and bush i'll have to order through their sites. they look like great books.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I'm in the same boat. I would much rather have an e-book today than a paper book. Harder to loan, but I can have it with me all the time.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>i really like to read on my iPad so i buy from there. 
>I would much rather have an e-book today than a paper book.

The ebook version of my book is here, but then you can read it for free on the web site...

http://www.bushfarms.com/xstar.htm#The Practical Beekeeper


----------



## thebalvenie (Feb 25, 2013)

Michael Bush said:


> >i really like to read on my iPad so i buy from there.
> >I would much rather have an e-book today than a paper book.
> 
> The ebook version of my book is here, but then you can read it for free on the web site...
> ...


nice!

thanks Michael!

i use your site pretty much exclusively.


----------



## Life is Good! (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, I've ordered Dr. Magnum's book, read it over the course of the cold January/February while planning on building our KTBH in March, got our bees in April.
Without this book, and Les Crowder's book, I would not be as confident of what I'm doing. Both sources are excellent for different reasons. 
Dr. Magnum's book has very good management descriptions, but he tends to be very descriptive. The book would benefit greatly from an index - as I was trying to re-find a section and spent a good part of longer than I wanted doing so! The photographs are simply incredible. 
Crowder's book is concise, descriptive and has an excellent section on comb management which is good for us visual folks as it's all charts. The information is very good, but some sections I wish he'd expand on. Such as new hive start-up. All good and well for 3yrs down the line...but for those just starting, well, I'd like to know if what I'm seeing is 'typical'.

As all things, the more folks you ask, the more different answers you get. So, I'm thankful to read in book form, and here from all of you, all the different elements that beekeeping encompasses.


----------



## BigDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

Michael, I just wanted to say how kind and generous it is of you to make your book available for free to newbees like myself--very much appreciated!!



Michael Bush said:


> >i really like to read on my iPad so i buy from there.
> >I would much rather have an e-book today than a paper book.
> 
> The ebook version of my book is here, but then you can read it for free on the web site...
> ...


----------



## HappyBeeing (Apr 6, 2013)

Kilted Beekeeper said:


> I was searching the internet on TBH information and came across this book and website. I am trying to gather as much information on TBH's as I can, but do not want to spend a fortune doing so. Has anyone ere heard of this guy? I had not seen him mentioned on any forums, and was wondering if anyone else might have picked up this book already.
> 
> http://www.tbhsbywam.com/
> 
> KB


As a newbie that bought a lot of books in the past 3 years and will only ever have 2-5 hives;I'd recommend Crowder and Hemenway First (and you got the scoop on Bush info here). Then I'd say to get this one when you can. There is a place to click for a "tour" of the Mangum book, right on that page you linked,and the tour shows you what's in there as he flips pages and talks about it.That helped me decide to get it, but I budget for Every top bar book I find(unless I see very bad reviews).


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Crowder and Hemenway's book are very similar. I think the chief difference between them was center hive entrance versus end entrance. Since I had went with end entrances I found Les Crowder's book more of an affirmation of the way I keep bees.


----------



## Kilted Beekeeper (Apr 8, 2013)

HappyBeeing said:


> As a newbie that bought a lot of books in the past 3 years and will only ever have 2-5 hives;I'd recommend Crowder and Hemenway First (and you got the scoop on Bush info here). Then I'd say to get this one when you can. There is a place to click for a "tour" of the Mangum book, right on that page you linked,and the tour shows you what's in there as he flips pages and talks about it.That helped me decide to get it, but I budget for Every top bar book I find(unless I see very bad reviews).


That was my plan. Going to download the e-book version of Michaels book this week, and the buy Crowder. I am tinking down the road a ways. I am enjoying my first year so much I might want to expand into a small side business in the future. Thats what appealed to me in this book. I know I am putting the cart way before the horse, but I jumped into this beekeeping after only reading a few web sites because I had always wanted to do it, since I was a kid in HS and finally found an opportunity to do so!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I've read the book & recommend it, he also writes monthly articles for the american bee journal.


----------



## TheGeneralsBees (Feb 17, 2013)

I think Dr. Magnum's book is excellent. It's a different approach as he says on the cover "Wisdom and Pleasure Combined." You get a lot of information from a guy who has dedicated his life to beekeeping and top bar hives, and you also get a lot of insight into what pleases him about it. It's not a straight-up manual and he is very honest and upfront about that. Plus, he is running 200 top bar hives - that seems to be a decent qualification for someone to write a book on the subject. Personally it is my favorite - after reading it (before I had bees) I felt as if I had had bees for years and felt quite confident when I started with my first hive.


----------

